# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  FK Bloggers

## J Square

Hello Friends.....

This topic is to track the blogs of all FK Members .All members blog will be maintained here.

Also, this initiative is to encourage FK members to blog more frequently. Most of time, the members here come up with super view points just to be vanished into oblivion. Let all those serious or lighter thoughts be blogged down. And this topic will maintian those links...  :Thumbup1:   :Thumbup1:  Kindly cooperate...  :Laughing: 

Happy Blogging......  :sunny:   :sunny: 

*List of FK Bloggers:*

*1 :* Jindow Joseph 

*2:* à´à´• à´¤ാà´°à´•ം (Saroj - for those cant read the label)

*3:* m u n e e r d e s i g n (reality)

*4:* Roma Asrani - The Malayalam Film Actress (supermalayalee)

*5:* Lalettan Photo Gallery (123mamu)

*6: A* à´¤ോà´¨്à´¨്à´¯à´µാà´¸ിà´¯ുà´Ÿെ à´¤ോà´¨്à´¨്à´¯ാà´¸à´™്à´™à´³്*!!
*B* à´•്à´°ിà´•്à´•à´±്à´±ിà´¨െ à´•ുà´±ിà´š്à´š് ....
*C* Thoughts from my mind (Suvi)

*7:* Aksharaperuma (Cinemabhranthan)

*8:* ravisankar(RockY)

*9: A* My Memorabilias
*B* nostalgia (Tony Kurishingal)

*10*.star-musiq.blogspot.com -- lodestarkiran

*11.*Everything in Online Marketing - PPC, Adwords, Analytics, Google, Yahoo & More -Day Dreamer

*12.*Dishtracking.com Television News and Updates Blog - anishniranam

*13.*Broken Lenses -- rozzes

*14.*cinema in my view... -- kiran

----------


## Hari Kuttan

*Ente blog cinestar.co.nr anu 

Ippo active alla
*

----------


## J Square

> *Ente blog cinestar.co.nr anu* 
> 
> *Ippo active alla*


 
ok.. engane *cinestar.co.nr* address kitti? created in blogspot na?

----------


## Aromal

> Hello Friends.....
> 
> This topic is to track the blogs of all FK Members .All members blog will be maintained here.
> 
> Also, this initiative is to encourage FK members to blog more frequently. Most of time, the members here come up with super view points just to be vanished into oblivion. Let all those serious or lighter thoughts be blogged down. And this topic will maintian those links...   Kindly cooperate... 
> 
> Happy Blogging......  
> 
> *List of FK Bloggers:*
> ...


*Jindow yude fk name..?*

----------


## Sootran

> *Jindow yude fk name..?*


Maasheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......................  .....

 :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:  

 :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:   :Wallbash: 


 :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:   :Wallbash:

----------


## J Square

> *Jindow yude fk name..?*


 
 :Meeting:   :Meeting:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## J Square

> Maasheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......................  .....


 
ijjukku blog onnum illae.....  :Furious:   :Furious:

----------


## J Square

*sagar, saji, damion ,dinodazzlin,shivettan..... evaradoyokke blog parayu......*

----------


## Sootran

> ijjukku blog onnum illae.....


 
ilya ,    :pirat:   :pirat:   :pirat:   .

----------


## Merit

http://ekathaarakam.blogspot.com/

----------


## kannappanunni

My latest - Indian Premier League 2010 â IPL Season 3, IPL 3 Schedule, Teams News and Updates

----------


## reality

My new Blog :
à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം....





 :Very Happy: 
http://thoothappuzhayoram.blogspot.com/

----------


## ballu

my first blog


DAY DREAMER

----------


## Mattoose

*Ente Blog Visheshangal*

??ു???്??്*|????്*

----------


## tomcaty

> *Ente Blog Visheshangal*
> 
> ??ു???്??്*|????്*


mattetta u rock macha...... :salut:  :salut:   blog super aayitundu......... :Ok: 
kurachu neram kondu enne karayippikukayum chirippikukayum cheythu.....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> my first blog
> 
> 
> DAY DREAMER


peru kandappo onnu njetty  :Whistle1:

----------


## Day Dreamer

Mattettante blog vaayichu thudangi... u simply rock macha

Ballu nteyum vaayikkanam

----------


## Mattoose

> mattetta u rock macha......  blog super aayitundu.........
> kurachu neram kondu enne karayippikukayum chirippikukayum cheythu.....





> Mattettante blog vaayichu thudangi... u simply rock macha


thaank u thaank u ....

----------


## jeevantvm

Mattettan ..it was a good attempt......

----------


## Mattoose

> Mattettan ..it was a good attempt......


thaaanks bhai ..!!

----------


## Makarand

> *Ente Blog Visheshangal*
> 
> ??ു???്??്*|????്*


Great... :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  :Victory:  Ingeru oru genius thanne..Ipo degree ayittalle ullo..?

----------


## Mattoose

> Great... Ingeru oru genius thanne..Ipo degree ayittalle ullo..?


ayoo anna ..angane onnum parayaathe ..
degree last sem exam ezhuthittu nilkkunnu ..
result ... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Makarand

> ayoo anna ..angane onnum parayaathe ..
> degree last sem exam ezhuthittu nilkkunnu ..
> result ...


Ennalum max ethra varum.? 19-20 alle.. :Meeting:

----------


## Mattoose

> Ennalum max ethra varum.? 19-20 alle..


athe ..20thnte niravil ..!!

----------


## Evolution

nice blogg matettaaa and u got a nice name tooo

----------


## Mattoose

> nice blogg matettaaa and u got a nice name tooo


thaanks bhaai ..!!!

----------


## FreeRaja

I have started a new blog which deals with *latest free softwares , promotions , free giveaways and more offers* .You can get daily updates of free softwares such as antivirus , video converters , multimedia and other useful softwares . 

*You dont have to buy any new software or use a pirate/ illegal keygens*  which will ruin your computer .It is highly reccomended if you are a software enthusiasist . You can also Subscribe by email to get latest updates in your mail box in this busy world .

Please visit here 

freebiesoft.wordpress.com

Best Regards , 
Raja

----------


## DeaR

pls check my blog
http://chandrayanam.blogspot.com/

----------


## jeevantvm

> pls check my blog
> ??്?്?ാ??ം


You seems to have a good hold in malayalam language.... :thumleft: 
Keep it up...

----------


## jeevantvm

> pls check my blog
> ??്?്?ാ??ം


You seems to have a good hold in malayalam language.... :thumleft: 
Keep it up...

----------


## Warlord

> *Ente Blog Visheshangal*
> 
> ??ു???്??്*|????്*



Great work dude. Kavithakalum anubhavakurippukalum ellam gambheeram. 
 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Mattoose

ചെറിയൊരിടവേളയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം ബ്ലോഗില്* പുതിയ പോസ്റ്റ് "ടിന്*റുമോന്*" .സന്ദര്*ശിക്കൂ.അഭിപ്രായം കുറിക്കൂ
??ു???്??്*|????്*

----------


## reality

*Blogil puthiya postittu..*

ഒരു ലാറ്റിനമേരിക്കന്* കദന കഥ

----------


## National Star

ennikumunde oru blog..

http://bstudioblog.blogspot.com

----------


## Dylan

not regular, pakshe undu orennam.

Rather Than The Other

----------


## Mattoose

> Great work dude. Kavithakalum anubhavakurippukalum ellam gambheeram.


thaanks anna

----------


## Mattoose

ബ്ലോഗില്* പുതിയ പോസ്റ്റ്,"നിങ്ങള്*  സ്ട്രോയിട്ട് ചായ കുടിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ടോ?" 
വായിക്കൂ.ഒരു അഭിപ്രായം  കുറിച്ചിട്ട്  പോകൂ. 
www.mattettan.blogspot.com.

----------


## Free Thinker

*My Blogs.........

For News Visit Here........

News at Your Desk

My Other Blogs.....

http://yukthireka.blogspot.com/*

*Coming Soon..........*


*cheguvera*


*ArivalChuttika*

----------


## National Star

Blogile sep maasathile Puthiya postukal

 
പ്രാഞ്ചിയേട്ടനും പിന്നെ ഇമ്മടെ സെയിന്റും..!ശിക്കാര്* - The Hunt Begins...!!!വേണു നാഗവള്ളി അന്തരിച്ചു.വരുന്നു റംസാൻ പോരാട്ടം..!!

----------


## Warlord

thanks star....

----------


## Mattoose

My blog address has been changed..New adress  Kundara Junction

----------


## National Star

> My blog address has been changed..New adress  Kundara Junction


kandu...... nanaayittundu..

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

My blog à´¤ീà´¯േà´±്à´±à´±ുà´à´³ും à´ാà´¨ും

----------


## Mattoose

> kandu...... nanaayittundu..


thaaanks NS ...!

----------


## National Star

> My blog à´¤ീà´¯േà´±്à´±à´±ുà´à´³ും à´ാà´¨ും


good one..

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Thanks National Starrrrr*

----------


## ballu

blog updated ...


http://www.blogger.com/home

----------


## Mattoose

:Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## reality

Blog Updated..

*പറഞ്ഞു തീരാത്ത പ്രവാസ വിശേഷങ്ങള്*..*

à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം...: à´ªà´±à´്à´ു à´¤ീà´°ാà´¤്à´¤ à´ª്à´°à´µാà´¸ à´µിà´¶േà´·à´്à´à´³്*..

----------


## maryland

*മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാര്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പില്* ഒത്തുകൂടുന്നു* 

മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാര്* തിരൂര്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പില്* ഒത്തുകൂടുന്നു. ഏപ്രില്* 17നാണ്* ഈ വര്*ഷത്തെ ആദ്യ ബൂലോക സമ്മേളനം. ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെയും കുടുംബാംഗങ്ങളുടെയും സുഹൃത്തുക്കലുടെയും മീറ്റ്* എന്ന രീതിയിലാണു സംഘടിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*. മീറ്റിനു വേണ്ടി പ്രത്യേകം ജാലകം എന്ന പേരില്* ബ്ലോഗും തുടങ്ങിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. à´¬്à´²ോà´േà´´്*à´¸് à´®ീà´±്à´±്. കലാപപരിപാടികളും ചര്*ച്ചകളും മറ്റും മീറ്റിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി നടക്കും. എല്ലാ വര്*ഷവും പലതവണ ഒത്തുചേരുന്ന മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെ എണ്ണം വര്*ധിച്ചുവരുന്നത്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പ്* മീറ്റിലും പ്രകടമാകുമെന്നാണു സൂചന.
സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ വിവിധ തലങ്ങളിലുള്ളവര്* ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരായി ഓരോ ദിനവുമെന്നപോലെ രംഗത്തുവരുന്ന കേരളത്തില്*, പരസ്*പരം എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും പരിചയപ്പെടാനും ബ്ലോഗുകള്* പരിചയപ്പെടുത്താനും കഴിയുമെന്നതാണു മീറ്റിന്റെ സവിശേഷത. ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിലെ വലിയ കുടുംബം ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിനു പുറത്ത്* ഒന്നിച്ചുചേരുന്നതും അപൂര്*വം.
ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെ മീറ്റില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നതിനുള്ള പരസ്*പര ക്ഷണവും പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നവരുടെ സന്നദ്ധതയും സാധിക്കാത്തവരുടെ വിശദീകരണവുമെല്ലാം സ്വാഭാവികമായും ബ്ലോഗിലൂടെത്തന്നെ. ജാലകം ഇത്തരം കമന്റുകളാല്* സജീവമാണ്*. 
FK bloggers aarenkilum ithinu pokunnundo??? :Bball:

----------


## reality

> *മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാര്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പില്* ഒത്തുകൂടുന്നു* 
> 
> മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാര്* തിരൂര്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പില്* ഒത്തുകൂടുന്നു. ഏപ്രില്* 17നാണ്* ഈ വര്*ഷത്തെ ആദ്യ ബൂലോക സമ്മേളനം. ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെയും കുടുംബാംഗങ്ങളുടെയും സുഹൃത്തുക്കലുടെയും മീറ്റ്* എന്ന രീതിയിലാണു സംഘടിപ്പിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നത്*. മീറ്റിനു വേണ്ടി പ്രത്യേകം ജാലകം എന്ന പേരില്* ബ്ലോഗും തുടങ്ങിക്കഴിഞ്ഞു. à´¬്à´²ോà´േà´´്*à´¸് à´®ീà´±്à´±്. കലാപപരിപാടികളും ചര്*ച്ചകളും മറ്റും മീറ്റിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി നടക്കും. എല്ലാ വര്*ഷവും പലതവണ ഒത്തുചേരുന്ന മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെ എണ്ണം വര്*ധിച്ചുവരുന്നത്* തുഞ്ചന്* പറമ്പ്* മീറ്റിലും പ്രകടമാകുമെന്നാണു സൂചന.
> സമൂഹത്തിന്റെ വിവിധ തലങ്ങളിലുള്ളവര്* ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരായി ഓരോ ദിനവുമെന്നപോലെ രംഗത്തുവരുന്ന കേരളത്തില്*, പരസ്*പരം എല്ലാവര്*ക്കും പരിചയപ്പെടാനും ബ്ലോഗുകള്* പരിചയപ്പെടുത്താനും കഴിയുമെന്നതാണു മീറ്റിന്റെ സവിശേഷത. ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിലെ വലിയ കുടുംബം ഇന്റര്*നെറ്റിനു പുറത്ത്* ഒന്നിച്ചുചേരുന്നതും അപൂര്*വം.
> ബ്ലോഗര്*മാരുടെ മീറ്റില്* പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നതിനുള്ള പരസ്*പര ക്ഷണവും പങ്കെടുക്കുന്നവരുടെ സന്നദ്ധതയും സാധിക്കാത്തവരുടെ വിശദീകരണവുമെല്ലാം സ്വാഭാവികമായും ബ്ലോഗിലൂടെത്തന്നെ. ജാലകം ഇത്തരം കമന്റുകളാല്* സജീവമാണ്*. 
> FK bloggers aarenkilum ithinu pokunnundo???


 nattilundenkil pokanam  :Bball:

----------


## sillan

my blog is in my siggy

----------


## drishyan

> nattilundenkil pokanam


enikku pattumennu thonnunnilla... bangalloril thanne pettu poyi.

----------


## ballu

MY BIG DEN........

ente blog updates ..FK posted reviews thanna ..still colorful format ... :P

----------


## Mattoose

New Post on Blog
Read and Comment

Kundara Junction

----------


## Gopikrishnan

*My blog*

*www.noolillapattangal.blogspot.com*

----------


## Mattoose

New Post
Kundara Junction

----------


## Aromal

.....................................

----------


## reality

Kochi bloggers meetinu njanum pankeduthirunnu :Cool:

----------


## reality

*ഫോട്ടോ മത്സരവിജയികള്**

5:33 am am July 10, 2011 
*കൊച്ചി* ബ്ലോഗ്ഗേഴ്സ് മീറ്റിനോടനുബന്ധിച്ചു  നടത്തിയ ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫി മത്സരം  ഏറെ ആവേശമുയര്*ത്തി.  ബ്ലോഗ്* മീറ്റില്* പങ്കെടുത്ത എല്ലാവരും തന്നെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* കണ്ടു വിലയിരുത്തി പ്രദര്*ശിപ്പിച്ച ഫോട്ടോകള്*ക്ക്  മാര്*ക്ക് നല്*കുകയുണ്ടായി. ആകെ നൂറ്റി നാല്*പ്പത്തെട്ടു ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ് മത്സരത്തിനായി  ലഭിച്ചത്.  പ്രിലിമിനറി റൌണ്ടില്* നിന്നും സംഘാടക സമിതി  തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്ത അറുപതു  ചിത്രങ്ങളാണ്  മത്സരത്തിനും പ്രദര്*ശനത്തിനുമായി  പരിഗണിച്ചത്.   നിശ്ചിത സമയത്തിനു ശേഷം വന്ന  ഇരുപത്തി ഒന്ന് ചിത്രങ്ങള്*  പരിഗണിക്കാന്* നിര്*വ്വാഹമില്ലായിരുന്നു.  രെജിസ്ട്രേഷന്* സമയത്ത്  നല്*കിയ വോട്ടിംഗ് സ്ലിപ്പിലൂടെ  മീറ്റില്* പങ്കെടുത്തവര്*  വോട്ട് ചെയ്തു.  ഉച്ചയ്ക്ക് ഒന്നര വരെ ആയിരുന്നു വോട്ട് ചെയ്യാനുള്ള സമയം.  ഒന്നരയ്ക്ക് ശേഷം ലഭിച്ച മൂന്നു വോട്ടിംഗ് സ്ലിപ്പുകള്*  പരിഗണിച്ചില്ല.  ഏതെങ്കിലും  ഫോട്ടോകളുടെ മാര്*ക്ക്  ഒരേ പോലെ വരികയാണെങ്കില്* മാത്രം  ഈ സ്ലിപ്പുകള്* പരിഗണിക്കാമെന്ന് കരുതിയിരുന്നെങ്കിലും അതിന്റെ ആവശ്യം വന്നില്ല.  പ്രഗത്ഭരായ മൂന്നു ജഡ്ജി മാര്*  നേരത്തെ തന്നെ ചിത്രത്തിന്  ഗ്രേസ് മാര്*ക്ക് നല്*കിയിരുന്നു.   മറ്റു ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫി മത്സരത്തില്* നിന്നും വ്യത്യസ്തമായി   മീറ്റില്* പങ്കെടുത്തവര്*  നല്*കിയ വോട്ടും ജട്ജസിന്റെ ഗ്രേസ് മാര്*ക്കും കൂട്ടിയാണ് വിജയിയെ നിശ്ചയിച്ചത്.   


 കാട്ടുകുതിര  ബ്ലോഗ്* ഉടമ  ബ്ലോഗര്* ഹബിക്കാണ് ഒന്നാം സമ്മാനം. എന്*ഡോസള്*ഫാന്* ദുരിത ബാധിതനായ കുട്ടിയുടെ    പുഞ്ചിരി ഏവരുടെയും മനസ്സില്*  നൊമ്പരമുണര്ത്താന്*    കഴിഞ്ഞതിനാലാണ് ഏറ്റവും അധികം പേരും  ഈ ഫോട്ടോയ്ക്ക്മാര്*ക്ക് നല്*കിയത് എന്ന്  കരുതുന്നു .  ജട്ജസിന്റെ ചോയിസില്*    ഈ ചിത്രം  രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനത്ത് എത്തിയിരുന്നു.  ആകെ 214 .5 മാര്*ക്ക്  നേടിയാണ്* ഹബിയുടെ ഈ ചിത്രം  ഒന്നാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തിയത്.   ജഡ്ജസ്  ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് 19 മാര്*ക്കാണ്  നല്*കിയത്; വോട്ടര്*മാര്* 195 .5 മാര്*ക്കും. 
ഏറ്റവും അവസാനത്തെ ആള്* ഒന്നാമനായിരിക്കുന്ന  കാഴ്ചയാണ് നമ്മള്* കാണുന്നത്.   മത്സരം തീരുന്നതിനു  ഇരുപത്തി  ഒന്ന് മിനിട്ട് മുന്*പാണ്    ഹബീബ് ഫോട്ടോകള്* മത്സരത്തിനായി അയച്ചത്. അതിനാല്* ഏറ്റവും അവസാനത്തെ നമ്പര്* ആയ നൂറ്റി നാല്പത്തെട്ടു ആണ് ലഭിച്ചത് .  പ്രിലിമിനറി സെലക്ഷന്* കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോള്*  അതിലും അവസാനത്തെ നമ്പര്* ആയ അറുപതാണ് ലഭിച്ചത്. 

രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തിയ  ചിത്രം  ശ്രീജിത്ത്* എം എസിന്റെ ഏകാന്തം എന്ന ചിത്രമാണ്.   മനോഹരമായ ലൈറ്റിംഗ്  ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്*റെ എടുത്തു പറയേണ്ട   പ്രത്യേകതയാണ്.   ക്ലിക്കുകള്*  എന്ന ബ്ലോഗിന്റെ ഉടമയും സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയര്* എന്ജിനീയറും ആയ    ശ്രീജിത്ത്* തൃശൂര്* കുന്നംകുളം സ്വദേശിയാണ്.  ജഡ്ജസ് ചോയിസില്*  ഈ ചിത്രം 16 .7 മാര്*ക്കുകള്* നേടി നാലാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തിയിരുന്നു.   വോട്ടര്*മാര്*  ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന് രേഖപ്പെടുത്തിയത്  190 .8   മാര്*ക്കാണ് .  മൊത്തം 207 .5 മാര്*ക്ക്

മൂന്നാം സ്ഥാനത്തെത്തിയ  ചിത്രം  സ്മൃതിജാലകം  ബ്ലോഗുടമ  വിനയന്റെതാണ് .  ശേഷം  എന്നാണു ചിത്രത്തിന്  പേരിട്ടിരിക്കുന്നത്. വൈക്കം സ്വദേശിയായ വിനയന്*  ചെന്നൈയില്* എന്*ജിനീയര്* ആയി ജോലി നോക്കുന്നു.  ജഡ്ജസ് ചോയിസ്സില്* ഈ ചിത്രം ഏഴാം സ്ഥാനത്തായിരുന്നു.  189 .6 മാര്*ക്ക് വോട്ടര്*മാരും  14 .5 മാര്*ക്ക് ജട്ജസും ഈ ചിത്രത്തിന്  നല്*കി . ആകെ  204 .1 മാര്*ക്ക്.

*4 th & 5 th  Place Entries :*
 
Photo By Kurian .K .C


Photo By Faisal Muhammad ( Pachu )  
*സ്പെഷ്യല്* ജൂറി അവാര്*ഡ്*  ബ്ലോഗര്* പാച്ചുവിന്*  
ഫൈസല്* മുഹമ്മദ്* എന്ന  ബ്ലോഗര്* പാച്ചു വിനു ഈ വര്ഷം  ലഭിക്കുന്ന രണ്ടാമത്തെ അവാര്*ഡാണ്  ഇത്. ഈ വര്*ഷത്തെ ലളിതകല അക്കാദമി യുടെ ഒന്നാം സമ്മാനമാണ് ആദ്യം ലഭിച്ചത്.  മുല്ലപ്പെരിയാര്* പൊട്ടിയാല്*  എന്ന ലേഖനത്തിലൂടെ   ബ്ലോഗര്* പാച്ചു  എടുത്ത ചിത്രങ്ങള്*  ബൂലോകത്ത് ഏറെ ശ്രദ്ധിക്കപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു.  ഡാമിന്റെ ഭീകരാവസ്ഥ  മനസ്സിലാക്കാന്* ഈ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* സഹായിച്ചു.    ജഡ്ജസ് തിരഞ്ഞെടുത്ത അഞ്ചു ചിത്രങ്ങളില്*  ഒന്നും മൂന്നും  സ്ഥാനങ്ങള്* നേടാനായതാണ്  പാച്ചുവിനെ ജൂറി അവാര്*ഡിന് അര്*ഹനാക്കിയത് .   മുപ്പതില്*  20 .5 മാര്*ക്കുകള്* നേടിയാണ്* പാച്ചു വിന്റെ തോരാമഴയത്ത്   എന്ന ചിത്രം ജഡ്ജിമാരെ ആകര്*ഷിച്ചത്.  രണ്ടാം സ്ഥാനത്തു ബ്ലോഗര്* ഹബിയുടെ ചിത്രങ്ങള്* ആയിരുന്നു ( 19 മാര്*ക്ക് ).  മൂന്നാം സ്ഥാനത്തായ   പ്രതീക്ഷയോടെ  എന്ന ചിത്രം  16 .8 മാര്*ക്കുകള്* നേടി 
ഫോട്ടോ മത്സരത്തില്*  ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്തിയ എല്ലാ ഫോട്ടോകളുടെയും പി ഡി എഫ്  ഇവിടെ നിന്നും  ഡൌണ്*ലോഡ് ചെയ്ത്  കാണാം. ജഡ്ജസ് നല്കിയതും വോട്ടിങ്ങില്*  ലഭിച്ചതുമായ മാര്*ക്കുകള്*  തരം തിരിച്ചും ലഭിക്കുന്നതാണ്.
 വിജയികള്*ക്കുള്ള സമ്മാനങ്ങള്*  ജൂലൈ 31 നു തൊടുപുഴ മീറ്റില്* വച്ച്  വിതരണം ചെയ്യുന്നതാണ്.  വിജയികള്* കഴിവതും  തൊടുപുഴ മീറ്റില്* എത്തിച്ചേരാന്* ശ്രമിക്കുക.  അതിനു സാധിക്കാത്തവര്* bloggercompetition@gmail.com    എന്നതില്*  വിലാസം അയച്ചു തന്നാല്*  സമ്മാനങ്ങള്* കൊറിയര്* ചെയ്യുന്നതായിരിക്കും.
വിജയികള്*ക്ക് ബൂലോകത്തിന്റെ അനുമോദനങ്ങള്* 

കൊച്ചി ബ്ലോഗ്ഗേഴ്സ് മീറ്റിനോടനുബന്ധിച്ചു നടത്തിയ  ഫോട്ടോ മത്സരത്തിനു ആവേശകരമായ പ്രതികരണമാണ്  ലഭിച്ചത്.  ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫി രംഗത്തെ പ്രഗത്ഭരായ മൂന്നു  പേരായിരുന്നു ജട്ജുമാര്*.  ജഡ്ജിമാരുടെ  മാര്*ക്കും വോട്ടര്*മാര്* നല്*കിയ മാര്*ക്കുകളും ചേര്*ത്താണ്  വിജയിയെ നിശ്ചയിച്ചത് .

*ജഡ്ജ് 1   : വേണു  ഗോപാലകൃഷ്ണന്**





 

അമേച്വര്* ഫോട്ടോഗ്രാഫര്* ആയ  വേണു കൊല്ലം സ്വദേശിയാണ്.  കൊച്ചിയില്* സ്വന്തം സോഫ്റ്റ്*വെയര്*  കമ്പനി നടത്തുന്നു.   കഴ്ഞ്ഞ പതിനെട്ടുവര്ഷം മായി ഫോട്ടോഗ്രാഫിയില്*  ശ്രദ്ധ കേന്ദ്രീകരിക്കുന്നു.    വൈല്*ഡ് ലൈഫ് ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫിയിലാണ്  താല്*പ്പര്യം.    2011 ലെ നാഷണല്* ജോഗ്രഫി ചാനല്*  ആഗോള തലത്തില്* സെലെക്റ്റ് ചെയ്ത ടോപ്*  500 ഫോട്ടോകളില്* വേണു വിന്റെ ഫോട്ടോയും തിരഞ്ഞെടുക്കപ്പെട്ടിരുന്നു.   കേരളത്തിലെ പ്രശസ്ത വൈല്*ഡ് ലൈഫ് ഫോട്ടോഗ്രാഫര്* പോലും പിന്തള്ളപ്പെട്ട  ഈ സെലെക്ഷനില്*  അമേച്വര്* ഫോട്ടോഗ്രാഫര്* ആയ വേണുവിന്റെ  ഈ നേട്ടം മലയാളത്തിനു അഭിമാനാര്*ഹാമാണ്. 


*ജഡ്ജ് 2 : ടി ജെ വര്*ഗ്ഗീസ്* 



 

കേരളത്തിലെ പ്രൊഫഷനല്* ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫി രംഗത്ത്  പ്രശസ്തനായ  വ്യക്തിയാണ് ടി ജെ വര്*ഗീസ്*.   കാല്*  നൂറ്റാണ്ടായി ഈ രംഗത്ത് വന്നിട്ട്. സംസ്ഥാന ഫോട്ടോഗ്രഫി അവാര്*ഡു, ലളിത കലാ അക്കാദമി അവാര്*ഡു തുടങ്ങി  നിരവധി അവാര്*ഡുകള്*  ഇദ്ദേഹം കരസ്ഥമാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്.  ഇപ്പോള്* ഓള്* കേരള ഫോടോഗ്രാഫെഴ്സ് അസോസിയേഷന്* എന്ന സംഘടനയുടെ  ജനറല്* സെക്രട്ടറി ആണ്.  എറണാകുളത്തുള്ള പച്ചാളം  ആണ് സ്വദേശം. 



*ജഡ്ജ് 3 : ഷിബു ( അപ്പു )*





മലയാളം ബ്ലോഗിങ് രംഗത്തെ ശക്തമായ സാന്നിധ്യമായ അപ്പു എന്ന ഷിബുവിനെക്കുറിച്ച്  ഇവിടെ കൂടുതല്*  പറയേണ്ടതില്ല.  പത്തനം തിട്ടയിലെ പന്തളം സ്വദേശി ആയ  അപ്പു ഇപ്പോള്* ദുബായിയില്* ആണ് ജോലി ചെയ്യുന്നത്. ഇന്റെര്*നെറ്റിലെ ഫോട്ടോ ക്ലബ്* എന്ന  ബ്ലോഗ്* ഫോറം  നടത്തുന്നുണ്ട്.

----------


## Sameer

> Kochi bloggers meetinu njanum pankeduthirunnu


ingalu ithil ethaa?

----------


## breakingviews

the blog whch i maintain 

Breakingviews

----------


## reality

> ingalu ithil ethaa?


ithil  valathu vashathundu.leftilullathu  cartoon varachu thanna Mr.Sajeev :Thumbup:

----------


## Sameer

> ithil valathu vashathundu.leftilullathu cartoon varachu thanna Mr.Sajeev


 ee pic kanan pattunnilla... ee pagente topil njan quote cheytha pic il undo?

----------


## reality

> ee pic kanan pattunnilla... ee pagente topil njan quote cheytha pic il undo?


thazhe ninnum mukalilottu moonnamathe variyil pachakalli shirt (baginte valliyundu) :DJ:

----------


## Sameer

> thazhe ninnum mukalilottu moonnamathe variyil pachakalli shirt (baginte valliyundu)


 kandu kandu....  :thumleft:   photo kandappol manassilayi, nerathe photo kandittundennu....  Thanks macha  :Smile:

----------


## plk

njanum oru blogu mothalali aayi... :Celebrate005: 

* * * * *inborn നോക്കുകുത്തി*** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * - Home  :Partytime2: 

veruthe enthokkeyoo ezhuthi.

----------


## nryn

> njanum oru blogu mothalali aayi...
> 
> * * * * *inborn നോക്കുകുത്തി*** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * - Home 
> 
> veruthe enthokkeyoo ezhuthi.


Kollaaam! Vaayichu nokkatte.

----------


## plk

> Kollaaam! Vaayichu nokkatte.


vayichu enganundennu parayanee.... :Thumbup: 

adyathe attemptaa.swabhavikamayum kuree thettokke undu.malayalam ezhuthaan okke marannu poyi. :Osama: .also blogspot pole alla. aa vrithiketta hosting develop cheya padaa.enikkonnum manasilayilla. :Thumb down:

----------


## K K R

*Kalakkiyeda PLK...*

----------


## plk

> *Kalakkiyeda PLK...*


thanks daa....idakkokke visit cheyan marakkalle. :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## K K R

> thanks daa....idakkokke visit cheyan marakkalle.


 :Good:  :Good:  :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## DrRoy

Mindseye-stories of emotions and mind
My blog mindseye

----------


## reality

*സാമൂഹ്യപുസ്തകം ചിതലരിക്കുമ്പോള്*...*


à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം...: à´¸ാà´®ൂà´¹്à´¯à´ªുà´¸്à´¤à´•ം à´šിà´¤à´²à´°ിà´•്à´•ുà´®്à´ªോà´³്*...

   thoothappuzhayoram.blogspot.com

----------


## reality

*കാഴ്ച്ചക്കാരന്*
*

തെരുവില്* ഒരു നാടോടി ബാലിക കയറിന് മുകളിലൂടെ നടന്ന് അഭ്യാസം കാ*ണിക്കുകയാണ്. സാഹസികത മുറ്റി നില്*ക്കുന്ന പ്രകടനം കാണാനായി ഒരു കൂട്ടം കാണികളും രംഗത്തുണ്ട്. കാഴ്ച് ഒപ്പിയെടുക്കാനായി അയാള്* മൊബൈല്* ക്യാമറയില്* മുറുകെപ്പിടിച്ചു. ആള്*ക്കൂട്ടത്തിന്റെ ആകാംക്ഷയും ബാലികയുടെ മുഖഭാവവും ഒരുമിപ്പിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് ആദ്യത്തെ ക്ലിക്ക്. പട്ടിണിയുടെ വീര്യത്തിന് കാണികളുടെ കയ്യടി  അടിക്കുറിപ്പും  നാവിന്* തുമ്പില്* വന്നതോടെ അയാള്*ക്കാവേശം മൂത്തു.
           തുട്ര്ന്ന് വായിക്കാന്* 

à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം...: à´ാà´´്à´്à´à´്à´ാà´°à´¨്*



à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം...

----------


## Mattoose

Kundara Junction:

----------


## reality

ഗൃഹാതുരത്വമുണര്*ത്തുന്ന കാഴ്ചകളും സ്വാതന്ത്ര്യത്തിന്റെ സന്തോഷവും  സഹിഷ്ണുതയുടെ സമാധാനവും അനുഭവിച്ചു കൊണ്ടൊരു നാടന്* കേരള യാത്രയല്ലിവിടെ!.  ഇതു സാഗരങ്ങള്*ക്കപ്പുറത്ത് മരുഭൂമിയുടെ മണല്*ത്തരികളെ സാക്ഷിയാക്കി  ഈന്തപ്പനകളുടെ നാട്ടിലൂടെ നടത്തുന്ന അറേബ്യന്* ബസ്സ് യാത്ര. 



à´¤ൂà´¤à´ª്à´ªുà´´à´¯ോà´°ം...: à´¸ാà´²്*à´®ിà´¯ à´ു à´®െà´¹്à´¬ുà´² - à´ുà´µൈà´¤്à´¤് à´à´്à´¸്à´ª്à´°à´¸്à´¸്!

----------

